# Upgrade LED in original "CPF Edition" Arc-AAA?



## rigormootis (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi folks.
Please forgive me if this is covered elsewhere (I have been off these forums for a few years...but I'm getting sucked back in now). My beloved "CPF edition" ARC-AAA is well worn and not going anywhere...but, with all the improvements I've seen in AAA lights, I was wondering if anyone here does upgrade mods to these. If so, what might something like this cost?
Thanks in advance.
- Chris


----------



## paulr (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: lose weight*

spam reported


----------

